# My surrogate DUDE! PLEASE vote for him.



## Sweet_Mama

My surro-dude's mum has entered him into a magazine contest and I'd really appreciate it if anyone here can take 30 seconds to vote for him, please. You can vote daily until July 3rd... and if you're really determined to help, you can vote twice in the same day by using both firefox and explorer separately. Thank you all so much!

[removed by admin]


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Thank you to my friends who have voted and thank you to those who don't know me and voted anyway. You can vote daily until July 3rd.


----------



## Wobbles

Locked as per forum TOS;



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------

